# gogetballs.com



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

ok well i saw a bumper sticker on a guys car with that website.

its suppose to give you free golf balls for life. i think the concept works in a way where you buy products from other retailers and get points to redeem for your balls.

seems like a good idea, but the site is down. anyone know about this?


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

I know absolutley NOTHING about this. anyway haha, I did go to wal mart yesterday. yes wal mart. I went into the crappy golf section and one box caught my eye. it said Prov1 top line. I picked it up. it was a junky box labelled 25 dollars. I looked at the balls and there were 12 pro v's in their. SO I bought them. When I got home I opened them and no scuffs, dirt or scratches on any of them. I just saved myself 30 bucks!! YEE HAA!


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah, i get a lot of my balls from walmart. cant beat $10 for 18 balls.

i lose a lot of balls.. so im not ready for the good ones yet. because i know $30 will go to waste in a matter of holes


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Without mentioning a specific website or seller, (so as to avoid advertising), I suggest you all check out golf ball sellers and resellers on ebay. I've had some good luck with them.

A lot of what these sellers call second hand appears perfectly new. I just got 100 Titleist NXT Tour balls in what the seller referred to as AAAA, his code for mint condition. Including shipping, it came to about $1.10 per ball. Some have logos on them and I suspect are brand new, but were overrun in manufacturing. At the same time, I can't find the smallest indication that any of them have ever been hit.


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

that sounds like a good idea. ive looked up range ball sellers on ebay.
why didnt i think about game balls.
hmmm


----------

